# Need help with pull out spice rack.



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

I want to build a pull out spice rack for my kitchen. The cabinet I want to use is 10 3/4" deep from the back wall to the facing and the facing is 3/4". I've looked at both of the big box stores around here and can't find any center drawer glides small enough to use. What is the best option for a cabinet this shallow?
Any other ideas for handy spice storage inside the cabinet will be well received.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

Rockler has some mini slides. http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2325&rrt=1

They might be over-kill but they won't break the bank, either. These are the only ones that short I know of.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

pidaster said:


> I want to build a pull out spice rack for my kitchen. The cabinet I want to use is 10 3/4" deep from the back wall to the facing and the facing is 3/4". I've looked at both of the big box stores around here and can't find any center drawer glides small enough to use. What is the best option for a cabinet this shallow?
> Any other ideas for handy spice storage inside the cabinet will be well received.


I would use full extension side mounts. Good prices here on those slides.
http://www.wwhardware.com/kv-tt100-economy-100-lb-full-extension-drawer-slide-kvtt100









 







.


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> I would use full extension side mounts. Good prices here on those slides.
> http://www.wwhardware.com/kv-tt100-economy-100-lb-full-extension-drawer-slide-kvtt100
> 
> 
> ...


Would you also recommend those for a slide out drawer to hold my pot lids and small appliances? Would be well under 100lbs.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

pidaster said:


> Would you also recommend those for a slide out drawer to hold my pot lids and small appliances? Would be well under 100lbs.


Sure...why not. They are drawer slides.














 







.


----------

